# mêler / mélanger



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, tout le monde,
d'après ce que j'ai trouvé dans les dico, les deux ont le sens très proche, si bien que je n'arrive pas faire la distinction entre les deux.
Pourriez-vouz m'expliquer un peu avec des exemples ? Merci beaucoup !


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour,
Ces deux verbes signifient unir des choses différentes. A mon sens, mélanger, plus usuel, revêt un aspect plus pratique et quotidien :"mélanger des ingrédients dans une préparation culinaire". Mêler me paraît plus subtil et délicat :"mêler des odeurs ou des sons". A noter un autre sens de mélanger : confondre (mélanger des évenements).


----------



## Chimel

La distinction faite par Rxmagny me paraît très pertinente. On ne peut certes pas dire que "mélanger" véhicule d'office une connotation péjorative, mais ce verbe a souvent un sens moins positif que "mêler". Ainsi, dire:

_Cette oeuvre mêle l'humour et l'émotion_

implique une appréciation positive de ce mélange. "... mélange l'humour et l'émotion" donnerait plutôt à penser qu'il y a une confusion peu heureuse entre deux genres.

En simplifiant beaucoup, peut-être pourrait-on résumer les choses ainsi:
- sens concret, pratique, technique (cuisine, bricolage, fabrication): _mélanger_ > _mêler_ (qui s'emploie assez peu dans ces domaines)
- sens abstrait: _mêler_ a souvent une connotation plus positive, _mélanger_ a une valeur plus neutre, voire négative (idée de confusion)


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> En simplifiant beaucoup, peut-être pourrait-on résumer les choses ainsi:
> - sens concret, pratique, technique (cuisine, bricolage, fabrication): _mélanger_ > _mêler_ (qui s'emploie assez peu dans ces domaines)
> - sens abstrait: _mêler_ a souvent une connotation plus positive, _mélanger_ a une valeur plus neutre, voire négative (idée de confusion)


Non, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire que _mélanger_ soit plus concret que _mêler_ ni que ce dernier soit plus positif…


----------



## Chimel

Pourtant, ils ne sont pas (toujours) interchangeables. Quelle distinction pourrait-on alors faire selon vous pour aider un non-francophone à les utiliser à bon escient?


----------



## Alberthus

Chimel said:


> Pourtant, ils ne sont pas (toujours) interchangeables.


Pourriez-vous nous donner quelques exemples pour nous aider à déterminer ces différences?


----------



## Chimel

En cuisine par exemple: j'aime beaucoup cuisiner et j'ai lu pas mal de recettes..., or je ne crois pas avoir jamais lu une instruction telle que "mêler les oeufs et la farine", ce sera toujours "mélanger".

De même, sur les sacs de ciment, vous pourrez lire "mélanger le ciment et le sable" pour faire du mortier. C'est ce qui me faisait dire que "mélanger" était beaucoup plus courant (et était même souvent le terme standard) pour les opérations pratiques et concrètes.

Au sens figuré, voir mon exemple plus haut sur "mélanger l'humour et l'émotion".


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> En cuisine par exemple: j'aime beaucoup cuisiner et j'ai lu pas mal de recettes..., or je ne crois pas avoir jamais lu une instruction telle que "mêler les oeufs et la farine"…


Moi si !


----------



## Alberthus

Je pense que l'utilisation d'un verbe ou de l'autre n'est pas déterminé par un critère différentiel entre les deux mais dépend plutôt de l'usage personnel, régional, professionnel, etc. plus enclin à employer un des verbes au détriment de l'autre sans une raison bien définie.
De fait pour les deux exemples que vous donnez voici ce que rapporte le CNRTL:

*Mêler du mortier*. Mélanger les éléments dont le mortier est constitué. Il mêla du mortier, lia des fagots (Maupass., Contes et nouv., t.2, Vagabond, 1887, p.668).

 b) Mêler une chose avec une autre.(...) Lorque la béchamel est réduite,* mêlez la purée de champignons avec la sauce* (Gdes heures cuis. fr., J. Gouffé, 1877, p.185).


----------



## Chimel

Peut-être...

Je remarque néanmoins que les deux exemples cités par le CNTRL sont assez datés et même littéraires (pour Maupassant en tout cas). Loin de moi l'idée d'affirmer qu'on ne peut pas utiliser "mêler" dans une recette de cuisine ou des instructions de bricolage, mais je me plaçais plutôt du point de vue pratique de l'étranger qui apprend notre langue: il me semble qu'on peut lui dire que le terme usuel, aujourd'hui, est "mélanger" dans de tels cas.

Je suis allé voir sur le site Marmiton.org, que je consulte régulièrement (excellent site que je vous recommande d'ailleurs chaudement: les gens y livrent leurs meilleures recettes... ). J'ai pris au hasard la première recette proposée cette semaine, celle du Boeuf aux oignons. Il y est dit: "Mélanger la viande de boeuf colorée avec les oignons dorés..." Si quelqu'un veut faire un coup de sonde sur 100 recettes au hasard, je parie mon cheval et mon chapeau que "mélanger" l'emportera largement.  

Au fait, RXMagny ne pourrait-il pas venir à ma rescousse? C'est lui qui, au départ, avait établi cette distinction entre "un aspect plus pratique et quotidien" pour "mélanger" et un sens "plus subtil et délicat" pour "mêler". Je n'ai fait qu'abonder dans son sens mais je ne voudrais pas en faire une affaire personnelle...


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, Chimel.
Je pourrais même ajouter que j'utilise "mêler" principalement sous sa forme pronominale ("se mêler de qqch").
Mais je sens que les régionalismes ne sont pas loin... Donc, je vais affirmer qu'en Lorraine, on "mélange" souvent et on "mêle" rarement...
Et comme le lorrain roman et le wallon sont très voisins, les français parlés en Lorraine et en Belgique sont sûrement tout aussi proche...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je vous remercie vivement de tous vos apports. Vous êtes vraiment très gentils ! 
D'ailleurs, je trouve l'utilisation "mêler l'humour et l'émotion" est très jolie ! 
Dans le sens propre, j'ai aussi trouvé ceci : 





> "mêler des roses et des tulipes pour faire un bouquet"


 ça se dit couramment ? si oui, on peut le remplacer par "mélanger" ?


> Elle mêle le vrai et le faux dans son récit.


Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?

Merci encore!


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour
En réponse à Chimel, excuse moi de mon absence temporaire. J'approuve tes dires et pense que tu les défends bien. J'ai donné mon ressenti même s'il diffère de celui de Maître Capello. Il est heureux que nos sensibilités puissent se différencier tant que nous n'en faisons pas un drame...


----------



## rxmagny

En réponse à Anna Chonger, _mêler_ les roses et les tulipes donnent un sens artistique à la chose. Mélanger est moins poétique et peut également supposer une erreur dans la composition du bouquet (éventuellement une erreur de goût également)...


----------



## ageur

On dit aussi : "se mêler à la foule" ou "se confondre"

Est-ce que mêler n'aurait pas la signification suivante : on mélange un objet parmi d'autres
Alors que mélanger serait plutôt : on mélange tous les objets ensemble ?

Mélanger me semble qu'un retour arrière n'est pas très facile, une fois mélanger c'est difficile de séparer les éléments.

J'ai beau être français, j'avoue que la subtilité de ces mots est très vague... en tout cas, je dis beaucoup plus volontiers mélanger que mêler.


----------



## Chimel

rxmagny said:


> Bonjour
> En réponse à Chimel, excuse moi de mon absence temporaire. J'approuve tes dires et pense que tu les défends bien. J'ai donné mon ressenti même s'il diffère de celui de Maître Capello. Il est heureux que nos sensibilités puissent se différencier tant que nous n'en faisons pas un drame...


Il n'y a pas de quoi ! Il est bon que nous ne passions pas toutes nos journées rivés devant l'écran, surtout quand le printemps est là... 

Bien d'accord aussi avec ta conclusion. Anna-Chonger et d'autres personnes intéressées peuvent donc voir que la question est complexe et qu'il y a visiblement des perceptions différentes de ces deux verbes.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci !!!


> On dit aussi : "se mêler à la foule" ou "se confondre"


Merci ageur, mais je crois que c'est plutôt "se fondre" que vous vouliez dire ?


----------



## ageur

non, ou alors on est beaucoup a se tromper  (ce qui est possible)
Ceci dit, se fondre se dit aussi dans cette expression : "se fondre dans la foule"


----------



## Jecy

bonjour,
mélanger et mêler sont pareils ou pas

merci d'avance
cordialement


----------



## Addzab

Mélanger et Mêler sont des synonymes : ils ont le même sens mais ne veulent pas dire exactement la même chose. Mais la différence entre les deux est assez subtile.



1. "Mélanger" est un verbe très courant. "Mêler" est un verbe plus recherché, plus rare, plus littéraire, plus raffiné : c'est un verbe que l'on entend pas souvent à l'oral.

2. "Mélanger" à deux sens : 
    — assembler, combiner des éléments : "Pour faire un gâteau, il faut mélanger les ingrédients".
    — mettre ensemble des éléments différents : "Il a mélangé les dossiers, on ne retrouve plus rien".

 Mêler a à peu près les même sens, mais est plus "subtil" et plus léger que "mélanger" : 
— "Les larmes se mêlent aux rires."
Souvent, on "mêle" un élément à un groupe d'autres éléments :
— "Un espion se mêle à la foule pour se faire discret."

"Se mêler" est souvent utilisé dans des expressions comme : "Se mêler à une conversation", "Se mêler de ce qui ne nous regarde pas", "Être mêlé à une affaire"...


3. Dernier point :

Deux éléments mélangés forment un tout.
Deux éléments mêlés gardent leur nature.


----------



## Mauricet

D'accord avec Addzab pour ses points 1 et 2. Excellente explication.

Le point 3 





> Deux éléments mélangés forment un tout.
> Deux éléments mêlés gardent leur nature.


me semble plus discutable. Témoin l'expression _sang-mêlé_ qui désignait un métis : on ne paut pas dire que chacun des "sangs" qui se mêlent garde sa nature ... Et je me souviens d'un cours de chimie où étaient opposés _mélange_ de soufre et de cuivre (en poudre) et ce qu'on obtenait en y mettant le feu : une _combinaison_ de soufre et de cuivre (sulfure de cuivre, CuS je crois). Les éléments du mélange gardent leur nature chimique, alors qu'ils sont inséparables dans le sulfure qui est un nouveau composé.

Au fait, il y avait déjà ce fil, sur mêler/mélanger.


----------



## Startinov

Bonsoir, 

je devrai écrire cette phrase dans mon rapport, et j'aimerai savoir le verbe le plus approprié entre mêler et mélanger : 

on dit : " une première remarque à indiquer, c'est que le logiciel (mélange/mêle) entre le service d'achat et d'approvisionnement "


----------



## Kaitchou23

Mélanger et mêler ont des sens très similaires, bien que mélanger insite d'avantage sur l'idée de fusion entre 2 choses.
Attention, on place le complément directement après le verbe : "mêler ça et ça" ou "mélanger ça et ça "

Cela dit, il me semble, si j'ai bien compris votre phrase, que les verbes "combiner" ou "associer" me paraissent plus appropriés pour parler de services :
"Combine / associe le service d'achat et le service d'approvisionnement"


----------

